# Double Ended hid Lights Info Needed



## johnnybuds (Nov 28, 2016)

Are They better Then The Screw In Kind? If so How.Thank You


----------



## orangesunshine (Nov 28, 2016)

johnnybuds said:


> Are They better Then The Screw In Kind? If so How.Thank You




yes they are better technology---screw in bulbs have hot spots---they don't emit an even color spectrum---the new DE fixtures burn from both ends and emit more evenly---Gavita is the leader in this new technology as far as i know and they recommend replacing the reflective tin occasionally for maximum reflectivity---pretty inexpensive maintenance---if i were in the light market---i would be buying Gavita---happy trails


----------



## johnnybuds (Nov 28, 2016)

orangesunshine said:


> yes they are better technology---screw in bulbs have hot spots---they don't emit an even color spectrum---the new DE fixtures burn from both ends and emit more evenly---Gavita is the leader in this new technology as far as i know and they recommend replacing the reflective tin occasionally for maximum reflectivity---pretty inexpensive maintenance---if i were in the light market---i would be buying Gavita---happy trails




Thank You OS :48:


----------



## umbra (Nov 28, 2016)

It is all about the height you have. The de bulbs create a heat effected zone that changes the spectrum and it is most noticeable in the 400nm to 700nm range. If you ever read the spec for LEDs they talk about PAR values. Light in the useable range is increased over a screw bulb. Gavita doesn't just make the de bulb they make a hood and ballast as well. I use the Sunlight air cooled hood for my de bulbs and a phantom ballast. I only have 8 ft of headroom so the air cooled hood are necessary.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Nov 28, 2016)

^^


----------



## johnnybuds (Nov 29, 2016)

umbra said:


> It is all about the height you have. The de bulbs create a heat effected zone that changes the spectrum and it is most noticeable in the 400nm to 700nm range. If you ever read the spec for LEDs they talk about PAR values. Light in the useable range is increased over a screw bulb. Gavita doesn't just make the de bulb they make a hood and ballast as well. I use the Sunlight air cooled hood for my de bulbs and a phantom ballast. I only have 8 ft of headroom so the air cooled hood are necessary.



Thanks Umbra. i only have 8 feet also.


----------



## lyfespan (Nov 29, 2016)

umbra said:


> It is all about the height you have. The de bulbs create a heat effected zone that changes the spectrum and it is most noticeable in the 400nm to 700nm range. If you ever read the spec for LEDs they talk about PAR values. Light in the useable range is increased over a screw bulb. Gavita doesn't just make the de bulb they make a hood and ballast as well. I use the Sunlight air cooled hood for my de bulbs and a phantom ballast. I only have 8 ft of headroom so the air cooled hood are necessary.



een running 10-14 nanolux DEs for 2 years now, having 16' ceilings helps tons, i dont have air conditioning, i use the height and convection to move all the heat out while constantly drawing cool moist air in


----------

